# Newbie



## Alfhacke (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi guys i'm new here been preparing over the month and finally joined. 
Felling happy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome! Do you practice anything?


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 21, 2018)

Alfhacke said:


> Hi guys i'm new here been preparing over the month and finally joined.
> Felling happy


Welcome to MartialTalk. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2018)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forums


----------

